# Abrasive Selection Help



## DooderMcDood (Aug 12, 2017)

I have a Binks pressure pot that has seen some better days. It recently came to my attention that some of my employees had been using the pot without liners and I'm looking to refurbish the vessel and lid myself. The primary coating used in this vessel was Carboline CZ11-WB. What blasting media would you suggest to remove the built up coating without profiling the substrate? I was thinking of glass shard, but wasn't sure if it would efficiently cut through the zinc. Sorry if I'm not too familiar with this but my line of work usually gravitates towards a singular abrasive, coal slag.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Those pots are all galvanized, I'd just clean it the best you can and just go back to using liners in the pot. It's not hurting anything. Blasting it can and will damage the protective coating. Just clean it the best you can and leave it be. It's only cosmetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DooderMcDood (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey Benjy, long time no see. This is Mike's son, Kyle from CRT. I hope all is well. 

The problem I have with this pot is that it has been abused for so long that the seating surface for the lid gasket is misshaped, the agitator is seized from buildup and the actual capacity (1.75 gal of 2.7 gal) is far less than it was when purchased. I was hoping to just get away with removing the buildup without damaging the galvanizing. Given the state that it's in, I might just blast, metalize and seal the vessel body then replace the agitator shaft/seal and lid gasket.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey Kyle, yeah it's been a long time for sure. Seen your dad along with Jorge and Grant in Tampa at the SSPC show a few months back. From the sounds of it, I'd just blast the pot down and metallize it man. That will give you good protection for a long time then. Are you working for yourself or still with Structural? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I could tell it was a zinc pot when you mentioned an agitator. That inorganic zinc is tough on equipment! I would imagine the only way to remove it would be by abrasive blasting. 

How would you metalize it? I have a couple of pots that could use some refurbishing.

I never blasted with coal slag. We typically use Kleen Blast, an iron silicate copper slag. The Black Magic media looks interesting.


----------



## DooderMcDood (Aug 12, 2017)

painter213 said:


> Hey Kyle, yeah it's been a long time for sure. Seen your dad along with Jorge and Grant in Tampa at the SSPC show a few months back. From the sounds of it, I'd just blast the pot down and metallize it man. That will give you good protection for a long time then. Are you working for yourself or still with Structural?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm working for a small firm that specializes in shotcrete but they started self-performing their metalizing work instead of hiring subs. They typically focus on state/county/municipal contracts for bridge rehabilitation. So far so good, I don't have any complaints with them and they treat me very well.



CApainter said:


> I could tell it was a zinc pot when you mentioned an agitator. That inorganic zinc is tough on equipment! I would imagine the only way to remove it would be by abrasive blasting.
> 
> How would you metalize it? I have a couple of pots that could use some refurbishing.
> 
> I never blasted with coal slag. We typically use Kleen Blast, an iron silicate copper slag. The Black Magic media looks interesting.


The pot has primarily been used with CZ-11 Water-based. As far as metalizing it, I have all the equipment setup onsite for our current project so I'll just fit it in between production pieces. Right now, we are in an environmentally sensitive area (FL Keys Marine Sanctuary) so we don't use Black Beauty, just silica. For this specific project I'll probably just buy some Starblast.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Dry ice?


----------

